# Chances of natural conception???



## mrssuz2014 (Mar 8, 2014)

What are the chances of a natural conception with DH having 95% antisperm antibodies and 7% morphology? 
Looking at ICSI but its over £15k for 3 cycles, money we dont have :-( x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't answer your question Im afraid, but I just wanted to say that you don't need 3 cycles for it to work. At our clinic over 50% of women, regardless of age, have a baby from their first cycle of ivf/ics. However, I think I calculated it to cost around £6-7000 per cycle (including all meds, tests and scans, and extras like glue and scratch etc).

Most clinics do a consultation for a reasonable price, and your GP will do a lot of the basic blood tests for you. The best people to give you advise on the right treatment are the experts as it's not just sperm but also your age, egg quality, AFC etc. Mist places also do free open evenings where they talk you through what they offer and provide you with the price list - it's really useful to help you decide what to do.

Good luck xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Mrssuz - I had dd from my first attempt at icsi, if money is tight you could look at egg sharing as a possibility to reducing the cost of treatment, or there are clinics who offer some sort of 'money back' incentive....but you'd have to do some research on that to sort of the possible pitfalls etc.

Hugs 

Sheila


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Cloudy can I ask which clinic u were/are at?


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm at Care, they have offices all over the country.

Have a look on the **** website, they have a post code clinic finder and details of open evenings and things.

Good luck!x


----------



## Maxi2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank u xx


----------



## janeybec (Mar 3, 2014)

Hiya,  just wanted to say that we are with care fertility in Nottingham...they are currently running clinical trials which we r taking part in. Its all to do with abnormal chromosome testing,  massively reduces price. I found out about it on the website x


----------

